# help.. feedback on Victoria English School in Sharjah



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

My boy will turn 3 this year and I plan to enrol him to nursery and FS1 next year on the same school.

I appreciate any feedback regarding this school (this is different from Victoria International School of Sharjah).

Also, any good UK schools near Ajman area except Ajman Academy as the fees are so expensive. Note: We lived in Ajman (Naimeya which is boundary between Sharja and Ajman)*

Awaiting for your feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My boy will turn 3 this year and I plan to enrol him to nursery and FS1 next year on the same school.
> 
> ...


Anyone please


----------



## Aneesa (May 13, 2015)

Hi, anyone have any information about Victoria English school? What is the school like? What is the area like? How big are the classes? Do the children enjoy going to school there? Any information will be much appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!


----------

